# Wtb oris tt1



## Iceblue (Sep 4, 2013)

View Advert


*Wtb oris tt1*

As per total really

looking to buy a Oris tt1

black ,blue or white dial version

boxed or unboxed beater of a watch also fine

please feel free or contact me if you have one your looking to move ideally I could offer a trade with funds for one

cheers Andy




*Advertiser*

Iceblue



*Date*

03/01/18



*Price or Trade Value*

£1.00



*Category*

Wanted


----------

